# direct deposit/chime bank west coast



## 19xxcab (Dec 18, 2019)

I have my first direct deposit set up to hit for this paycheck, however i bank with chime and they have 2 day early direct deposit.  Does anyone know when Target normally sends out funds to the banks that are not TCU?
I read online that TCU members were getting theirs wednesday nights10pm est but that was a couple of years ago according to the threads.
Trying to figure out if i'm getting direct deposit tonight or friday...


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 18, 2019)

19xxcab said:


> I have my first direct deposit set up to hit for this paycheck, however i bank with chime and they have 2 day early direct deposit.  Does anyone know when Target normally sends out funds to the banks that are not TCU?
> I read online that TCU members were getting theirs wednesday nights10pm est but that was a couple of years ago according to the threads.
> Trying to figure out if i'm getting direct deposit tonight or friday...


TCU gets funds 2 days early automatically. Funds are sent out on Friday for everyone else I believe.


----------



## 19xxcab (Dec 18, 2019)

thank you!


----------



## CAwildFire (Dec 18, 2019)

I have TCU. It's more like 1 day earlier, like you said 10pm Wednesday. I live on west coast, it's past 10pm est still no deposit. I just wake up Thursday and my funds are there. 

It also depends on financial institution when they release funds. I have a 2nd credit union account that deposits 9pm pst thursday night.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 19, 2019)

Someone at my store used Chime and their deposits always landed Thursday morning ~12am central


----------



## HardlinesFour (Dec 21, 2019)

The commercial & claims are a scam. Their claim to “two days early” is based on direct deposit, versus a paper check. You are better off going with the most convenient bank that best suits your needs.


----------



## JAShands (Dec 21, 2019)

I don’t think it’s a scam per se, but more that they are going around the traditional ACH hold for two days to make sure the funds are available. But correct that everyone should chose a financial institution based on their needs, not gimmicks.
*Information provided by a very close friend who is in banking.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 21, 2019)

You could just sign up for a Target Credit Union account and get full banking services plus your pay early legitimately.


----------



## LK18 (Dec 23, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> You could just sign up for a Target Credit Union account and get full banking services plus your pay early legitimately.


How would his way not be legit? If a bank wishes to release funds early it is well within there rights to do so?


----------



## jackandcat (Dec 26, 2019)

Different banks and CUs have different policies about direct deposits. Most, including the biggest CU in my state and most banks, make your funds available on the early morning of the pay date, holding your funds for at least one and maybe two biz days.  I use both the biggest local CU as well as Target CU so I'm familiar with the availability difference.  Some credit unions like my wife's CU in Oregon do offer the "early direct deposit" like Target CU does, so if this is a big deal to you, ask the bank or CU directly.  If you don't like the answer, seriously consider using Target CU.


----------

